
Awesome Thesis: survive your CS master thesis - ecesena
https://github.com/ocean1/awesome-thesis
======
wink
I don't see "how to find a ghostwriter who turns my factually correct bullet
points into fluffy writing" :P

That was my only real problem. I can ramble a thousand words for a blog post
or write technical docs in no time, but let me write some thesis or anything
even remotely resembling paper and writers' block kicks in. Pretty glad I
don't plan on getting another degree, ever.

~~~
_ocean
Struggled with this a few times myself, I plan to add some points to the
"writing" section with more generic "writers tips". Thanks for the feedback!:)

------
ThePadawan
I'm very surprised about the title (or the content, really).

I expected the tiny section Mental Health to make up the whole repo, since
that is what I feel "survival" is all about. The rest of the links seem to be
about how to write, present, etc. which are all about further success.

~~~
_ocean
Thanks for the comment! This list is pretty much WIP, and I hope to expand the
mental health section soon, I believe it's fundamental. As of now it's just a
collection of useful resources that are often recommended to master and phd
students, and workflows that have proven useful. ...maybe I should use a
better wording :)

------
jcge_bep
"Survive" is the right word for it. I would have liked having it when I
started my master thesis since I went through all of that stuff on my own :D

~~~
_ocean
You explained perfectly the reason why I used the term "survive" :P Thank you!
:)

